# Gloves



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Ansell ActivArmr are my go to in cold weather. If it's really cold I take a hand warmer and place it on the back of my hand.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Ansell ActivArmr are my go to in cold weather. If it's really cold I take a hand warmer and place it on the back of my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358577




Those look pretty durable, where do you get them from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Windycity said:


> Those look pretty durable, where do you get them from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are tough!

https://www.menards.com/main/home-d...tivarmr-heavy-duty-gloves/p-1444424120316.htm


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> They are tough!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/home-d...tivarmr-heavy-duty-gloves/p-1444424120316.htm




Thanks! Ill have to get a pair next time i am near a menards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

For whatever reason my hands just do not get very cold when I'm working. All I ever wear are regular 99 cent jersey gloves unless its really cold, then I switch to the insulated ones. Anything thicker and I don't have the touch to pick one nail at a time out of my nail bag.

However, I go pheasant hunting, often in extreme cold - like much colder than most people would ever work in. Since I am not constantly using my hands when hunting, the do get much colder. However, I still almost always just wear the same jersey gloves but have "invented" a few tricks to keep my hands warm. 

1) Wear a pair of glove liners under your regular gloves. I have ones that are very thin and tight fitting. They look like they have some metallic threads woven in.

2) Cut the toes off an old pair of thick winter socks and pull them over the top of your gloves so that they keep the cuff of the glove tight and cover that inch of wrist that always seems to be exposed. All the blood going to and from your hand travels through the veins and arteries on the underside of your wrist. Put your gloves on first, then the socks, then your coat. The coat keeps the socks in place.

3) If it gets even more unbearable, put hand warmer packets in under the wrist band of your gloves. The band and the socks should hold them in place. If not tape them to your wrists. Again, if you can keep that part of the wrist warm it's going to help a lot. 

I've been out hunting all day long at 40 below wind chill and my hands were just fine. My toes on the other hand . . .


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Jayhawk Steve said:


> 1) Wear a pair of glove liners under your regular gloves. I have ones that are very thin and tight fitting. They look like they have some metallic threads woven in.
> 
> I've been out hunting all day long at 40 below wind chill and my hands were just fine. My toes on the other hand . . .


You can get that type of sock liner as well. It is metallized. Some space program development, I believe.

The metallized liners are MUCH warmer than a regular liner.


----------



## ExteriorPros (Jul 26, 2017)

superseal said:


> Here's the link...http://www.dcglove.com/default.aspx


I also use the G-Grip Nitrile Micro Foam Coated Gloves found in this link.


----------

